# "Footsteps" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *June** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*​

​


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 15, 2017)

Voted


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 16, 2017)

It actually seems a shame to have to select some to NOT vote for.
But that's for another day.  I need to go through them in more depth yet.


----------



## sas (Jun 16, 2017)

As I only vote for one, this was sooo difficult! I kept changing my mind, but finally made a decision, as I advise my family to do, in life. Good work & good luck, everyone!


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 17, 2017)

sas said:


> As I only vote for one, this was sooo difficult! I kept changing my mind, but finally made a decision, as I advise my family to do, in life. Good work & good luck, everyone!



I don't know how you did it.  I voted for several, and it was hard to whittle it down _that_ far.


----------



## sas (Jun 17, 2017)

Phil Istine said:


> I don't know how you did it.  I voted for several, and it was hard to whittle it down _that_ far.



Ha! Yes, difficult. From my business days, I admired those who could make tough calls. I've said this here before that I advised my children, while they were young, "Don't make a decision by not making one." It's held them in good stead now that they're middle aged and successful. Smiles.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 17, 2017)

It's always been difficult to whittle down to several, but this is life. Sometimes life is filled with difficult decisions and making those decisions makes one steadfast.
I voted!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 24, 2017)

Good luck, Poets! Thanks for the pleasure of reading fabulous poetry....


----------

